# Opera not yet on DVD



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

Are there operas you would like to see issued on DVD? The sortiment from which to choose is surprising already, even many rarities included. Still, we are far from the range issued on CD.

I could start with The Nose by Shostakovich, which would apparently be great fun to see, an absurd story (based on Gogol) about a nose that decides to leave it's owner and go on it's own ways and the desperate attempts of the owner to get it back. Since I don't know the Russian language, it would be easier to follow with the picture and subtitles. There is a recent CD version from The Mariinsky Theatre conducted by Gergiev, but even with the libretto, it's sometimes hard to follow.

Any others?


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Ditterdorf's "Doktor und Apotheker."
More baroque operas (Handel, Lully, Rameau...) in traditional settings.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

jhar26 said:


> More baroque operas (Handel, Lully, Rameau...) in traditional settings.


I'd settle for "with a production that bears some faint resemblance to the original story and concept".


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Schreker's Farne Klang maybe. I can't find libretto so it is difficult to listen. It would be very nice to have DVD with subtitles and stuff.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

mamascarlatti said:


> I'd settle for "with a production that bears some faint resemblance to the original story and concept".


Yeah, productions that don't make you think 'wtf' when the curtain goes up.


----------



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

The libretto of Der ferne Klang can be ordered from Universal Edition for € 8.50. Not, that it would be nice to have it on DVD, too.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Here are some of my nominations: Richard Strauss: Die Schweigsame Frau- a rarely heard but delightful comic opera, and in my opinion one of the most underrated operas I know of.
The story could be described as "Don Pasquale meets Pirates of the Caribean"!

Wagner: Rienzi. Humperdinck: Konigskinder- his other opera ought to be better known. 
It had its world premiere 100 years ago at the Met with the legendary Geraldine Farrar. 
This is still a fairy tale, but darker and more complex than Hansel and Gretel. 

Janacek:The Excursions of Mr. Broucek. A strange and wildly imaginative fantasy .

Carl Nielsen: Saul and David. Not as well-known as Nielsen's other opera, the delightful comedy Maskarade. A grand,noble and powerful Biblical opera.

Walton: Troilus and Cressida. Tippett: The Midsummer Marriage. 

Barber: Antony and Cleopatra. Rimsky-Korsakov. May Night. The Snow Maiden.

Enescu: Oedipe. Roussel: Padmavati: Thios was revived in Paris a couple of years ago with great success, and let's hoppe it will show up on DVD soon.

Smetana: Dalibor. Libuse. (pronounced LI-boo-sheh). Martinu: Julietta.

Glinka: A Life for the Tsar. Chausson: Le Roi Arthus. Chabrier: Gwendoline.

Dukas: Arinae & Barbe Bleue.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Correction: That should read Ariane &Barbe Bleue. Finger slip.


----------



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

I agree with mamascarlatti. If the production makes sense at least at some level, i.e. the action fits to what is being sung, I don't mind the modern(ized) productions. Still, period performances, are not unwelcome. I'd rather watch a modern one with excellent singers than a traditional one with poor singing.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Herkku said:


> I agree with mamascarlatti. If the production makes sense at least at some level, i.e. the action fits to what is being sung, I don't mind the modern(ized) productions. Still, period performances, are not unwelcome. I'd rather watch a modern one with excellent singers than a traditional one with poor singing.


Unfortunately I often find that the action doesn't fit to what's being sung. But it's not as though I dislike modernized productions out of principle. There are some I LOVE - although I admit that there are even more that look absurd to me. One of the worst I've seen is that Paris "Rusalka" with Renée Fleming. I don't regret buying the dvd because I love Renée, but really. What were they thinking? And don't get me started on those Peter Sellers productions of Mozart operas. If ever someone was capable of sucking all of the fun out of a Mozart opera it has to be Mr.Sellers.


----------



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

That was some wishlist from superhorn! I think that all of those operas have been issued as LP's if not CD's, and I have heard most of them, if not all. Certainly they belong to the ones rarely performed, and would be all the more welcome on DVD for that reason. You would have to wait long before any of these would be performed somewhere nearby or even farther away from where I live. Of course, there are works that would eventually end up on stage in their home countries.

You mention Die schweigsame Frau first. I find it absolutely hilarious and cannot comprehend why it is so neglected. It does indeed bring Don Pasquale to mind, but in a good way. And it is even wittier. I have heard the audio recordings with Scovotti and Güden, but a modern performance would be welcome. With all these new coloraturas, it should not be impossible. One might add Die Ägypthische Helena and Die Liebe der Danae to the list...

Rimsky-Korsakov's Majskaja noch and Snegurochka contain such lovely music that I would also wish for them to appear on DVD. Mariinsky and Gergiev - are you listening?

Janacek's The Excursions of Mr. Broucek I have never heard, but since I introduced myself to this forum with his From the House of the Dead, which I liked even if is a grim work, I have to support this choice. As I understand it is kind of absurd story as is The Nose.

Rienzi and Königskinder are wonderful music to listen to. So, it would not hurt to see them, too. Nielsen's Saul and David is unfamiliar to me, but there is so much good material in the Bible for good operas that I would not hesitate in supporting this, too.

Troilus and Cressida and The Midsummer Marriage I have heard on LP's. Why not throw in The Knot Garden?

Antony and Cleopatra is also something I have not even heard, as is Enescu's Oedipe, Roussel's Padmavati, Smetana's Dalibor and Libuse, Martinu's Julietta and Chabrier's Gwendoline.

Glinka's A Life for the Tsar a.k.a Ivan Susanin has been issued on DVD, under both names, although I have not seen either of them.

Le Roi Arthus and Ariane et Barbe-Bleu are wonderful post-romantic French operas, that would also merit seeing.

Let us hope that someone with influence on what we will see on DVD in the future is reading these messages!


----------



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

I may be a bit insane, but I found Mozart's da Ponte operas directed by Sellars at least amusing, and I liked Handel's Theodora a lot. What's more I really enjoyed the said Rusalka, the watery element completely in accordance with the plot.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Herkku said:


> I may be a bit insane, but I found Mozart's da Ponte operas directed by Sellars at least amusing, and I liked Handel's Theodora a lot. What's more I really enjoyed the said Rusalka, the watery element completely in accordance with the plot.


Well, the best thing I can say about it is that I found out that our local baker looks like a water goblin. I would have enjoyed a concertante performance as much (probably more) than this production.

As for Sellars' da Ponte operas, well, let's just say that we can count ourselves lucky that there are so many different versions of those operas on dvd by now so that all tastes are served.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Janacek's "The Excursions of Mr. Broucek" (pronounced (Bro-check) is a truly amazing phantasmigorical fantasy opera, and it has certain similariies to The Wizard Of Oz, curiously.
It's the story of Mr.Broucek (meaning beetle in Czech), a beer-loving landlord in Prague who has two weird dreams in a drunken stupor. 
He loves to hang out at a tavern in Prague drinking his Czech beer and eating sausages, and one night he passes out there.
In the first half of the opera, he dreams that he is on the moon! There he finds the people he knows trasformed into moon-dwellers who are a bunch of ridiculous esthetes,and they drive him to distraction. He get sinto all kinds of wild and crazy situations with the ridiculous moon-dwellers, and finally wakes up.
In the second half of the opera, he's passed out again, and this time he imagines that he's back in the 15th century during the Hussite wars in Prague,where the Holy Roman emperor is about to send troops into Prague to crush the Hussite rebels! Again,he gets into all kinds of crazy misadventures, and by the end, when the battle is over and Prague has been successfully defended, the townpeople are about to burn him at the stake for cowardice during the battle! 
Suddenly,he's aweake again, and tells the innkeeper about his amazing adventures. But he adds, "Don't tell any one!"
This is Janacek's only comic opera, and the music is dazzlingly colorful and wildly inventive. 
This is like no other opera you've ever come across. There's arecent DG live recording from a London performance with Jiri Belohlavek and the BBC symphony, with a mostly Czech cast. I have not heard this, but have a superb Supraphon performance with the late Frantisek Jilek and the Czech Philharmonic. The reviews for the DG recording were very enthusiastic, so I would recommend you getting either. 
This would be a great opera for the Met,with its state-of-the-art production technology.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

jhar26 said:


> And don't get me started on those Peter Sellers productions of Mozart operas. If ever someone was capable of sucking all of the fun out of a Mozart opera it has to be Mr.Sellers.


Hehe I've got those on order from the public library. That bad, eh, glad it's the ratepayers who paid for them and not me! Still, I'm curious...


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Herkku said:


> I agree with mamascarlatti. If the production makes sense at least at some level, i.e. the action fits to what is being sung, I don't mind the modern(ized) productions. Still, period performances, are not unwelcome. I'd rather watch a modern one with excellent singers than a traditional one with poor singing.


And sometimes period productions can be unexciting, particularly if you are already familiar with the work. The DVD of Un ballo in maschera with Domingo and Barstow is a case in point for me, although it is beautifully sung and faithful to the work. But I found it predictable and rather bland.

Another "traditional" DVD that completely failed to grab me is this beautiful silvery production of L'Olimpiade.










Lovely singing, gorgeous costumes, attractive actors, and to me, dull as ditch water. I've tried to watch it twice and the last time managed two hours before I admitted defeat. I'm still trying to work out why - maybe it's the rather generic narure of the music which makes a succession of 10 minute da capo arias a bit hard to stomach. Really I could have done with some input from Calixto Beito or Peter Sellars, if only to make me laugh.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Now, back to the original subject of this thread. There are some very interesting suggestions above.

I've always been curious about Charpentier's Louise - no current version.

Also would love to see some more Rameau operas make it to DVD, and some Vivaldi ones too. Preferably made by the Indes Galantes team.

There are a couple of Handel operas where there is only one option and it's rubbish. Rinaldo comes to mind - the only available version is the most WTF (to quote jhar26) production I have practically ever seen, despite the truly virtuosic singing of David Daniels and his colleagues. And it could have been so gorgeous...

Solomon is my favourite oratorio - not sure how you would stage it but they managed Theodora so I'm sure it can be done. And Judas Maccabeus.

But the DVD I would most love to get is this Aldeburgh Festival 2001 version of Britten's Rape of Lucretia with the wonderful Sarah Connolly and the luscious Christopher Maltman.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

mamascarlatti said:


> Hehe I've got those on order from the public library. That bad, eh, glad it's the ratepayers who paid for them and not me! Still, I'm curious...


Well, my opinion is not necessarily the majority opinion, so you'll probably enjoy them.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Operas on DVD*

I have "the nose" by Shostakovich It is not a very nice opera.

I discovered a great store, sometimes the quality is so so but it is better than nothing and the prices are very low, give a try and try not to buy very old versions...1989 and before are always with problems.

http://premiereopera.com/

Let me know!

Good night

Martin Pitchon

:tiphat:


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Two of the ones quoted above actually do exist on video:

Rienzi has been released on blu-ray although it's an abridged version (about 55% of the score). However it got strong praise from the Opera News Magazine reviewer. Apparently the cuts make the work better rather than worse. I bought it but haven't watched it yet.

Louise has been released on DVD although it's an old (really old, early 20th century) black-and-white film version with mediocre sound, in which the recitative was changed into spoken dialogue (but it was done under the supervision of Charpentier himself). But the main numbers are there and are performed by good singers, and the movie is actually very good.

Ariane et Barbebleue indeed doesn't exist on video. I have the CD, and I confess that I find it extremely boring, due to the almost complete absence (except for one line) of male singers. The endless female voices make it very unidimensional imho, regardless of the orchestration. Bluebeard's Castle in my opinion is vastly superior (and this one does exist on video).

I don't think that Charpentier's Médée exists on video, and this is an important gap. Ditto for Lully's Atys.

Le Grand Macabre and Enescu's Oedipe are also missing.


----------



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

I only know Louise an audio recording and found it terribly boring. For me, there is nothing else than "Depuis le jour". Could be worse...


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

mamascarlatti said:


> Another "traditional" DVD that completely failed to grab me is this beautiful silvery production of L'Olimpiade.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm as baffled as you are about this - everything tells me I should love it, and for 10 or 15 minutes, I do; but sooner or later it puts me to sleep and I too, haven't made it to the end. I find myself wondering how much of this the BBC Music Magazine reviewer had actually watched before he/she gave it the strong thumbs up (and on which basis, plus a few bits of youtube, I bought it).

Back to the point. Yes please - more Lully, more Rameau, more Handel - and no silly nonsense about trying to make them 'relevant to today'. ALL history, and ALL historical art is 'relevant to today'.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

The most blatant and shameful omissions from the DVD catalogue (IMO) must be Enescu's Oedipe (though the music does hold by itself very nicely) and the operas of Per Norgard (because the music doesn't hold up by itself that nicely and there are very intricate stage things throughout).


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*I told you...*

http://premiereopera.com/936-2louise.aspx

There you can get many "impossible" operas.

Martin Pitchon


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> http://premiereopera.com/936-2louise.aspx
> 
> There you can get many "impossible" operas.
> 
> Martin Pitchon


And here as well, usually with even lower prices:

http://www.operapassion.com/

They have three versions of Louise for five dollars each.

OK, I went to your premiereopera website and found out that *they* are having a sale that ends tomorrow Monday at 12 noon, with all opera DVDs going for $5 and free shipping for orders of $50 or more. I ended up ordering ten DVDs from them (since shipping would be $20 so it amounts to four free DVDs). Here is what I got:

Mignon
Giuditta
La Jolie Fille de Perth
Beatrice di Tenda
A Giuseppe di Stefano documentary
Arias & Pasta, a documentary with Cecilia Bartoli, Renée Fleming, and others, talking about opera and cooking their favorite pasta recipes
Villazon and Netrebko concert
I Capuletti e i Montecchi
Giovana d'Arco
Don Quichotte


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*oh no!*

You just gave th address of the house of the opera, their DVDs are aweful...I bought many from them, all are b9 (a1 being the best.....LOL)

Martin


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> You just gave th address of the house of the opera, their DVDs are aweful...I bought many from them, all are b9 (a1 being the best.....LOL)
> 
> Martin


Well, I've been lucky with them, mine are not bad.
For example, I got L'Elisir d'Amore with Netrebko and Villazon, and both the image and sound are excellent. No subtitles, unfortunately, but the libretto is easy to find online.
I got Bluebeard's Castle, and again, very good image and sound, English subtitles. I usually try to buy the versions that they rate at least as 4/5 in image and sound, and they are rather decent.

The thing with House of Opera is that they have more variety. I have browsed the entire catalog of Premiere Opera (it took me a while, thousands of titles) and they have numerous versions of the standard repertoire but actually not too many hard-to-find operas - I mean, they do have many, but not too many as compared to House of Opera which has hundreds of operas that don't otherwise exist on DVD. For example, Carlos Gomes - I got four Gomeses from House of Opera while Premiere Opera has only one (his most famous one, Il Guarany - while House of Opera in addition to having Il Guarany, also has Fosca, Lo Schiavo, and Salvator Rosa).

Like I said, I've just placed my first order with Premiere Opera (10 DVDs) and if the quality is better as you said, I'll be happy, but House of Opera is not to be dismissed given their catalogue of obscure/not-on-DVD operas. They don't claim high quality, but they do claim variety. When there is no alternative, one will take the lower quality.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*If you're not very picky*

You can find at least 4 or 5 operas by Smetana
Schreker: The treasure's hunter

http://premiereopera.com/

take a look at this:

http://premiereopera.com/search.aspx?find=smetana+dvd

You can also find rare operas you have never thought you would find!

Martin


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Description of a heavily cut performance of Mignon by Ambroise Thomas-

Filet Mignon ! I couldn't resist making that awful pun !


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

superhorn said:


> Description of a heavily cut performance of Mignon by Ambroise Thomas-
> 
> Filet Mignon ! I couldn't resist making that awful pun !


That is appalling:lol:.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Presto Classical has been plugging this which I'd never heard of but which has got me interested.










Can't find a DVD unless someone knows different?


----------



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

I don't think there is a DVD, either. Joan Sutherland gives a handsome performance of the aria "The Soldier tir'd" from Artaxerxes on The Art of the Prima Donna recording.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*I have a lot of rare operas!!!!!*



> Are there operas you would like to see issued on DVD? The sortiment from which to choose is surprising already, even many rarities included. Still, we are far from the range issued on CD.
> 
> I could start with The Nose by Shostakovich, which would apparently be great fun to see, an absurd story (based on Gogol) about a nose that decides to leave it's owner and go on it's own ways and the desperate attempts of the owner to get it back. Since I don't know the Russian language, it would be easier to follow with the picture and subtitles. There is a recent CD version from The Mariinsky Theatre conducted by Gergiev, but even with the libretto, it's sometimes hard to follow.
> 
> Any others?


======================================================

The price? Subtitles in Japanese often...but still. I have the nose, two different versions. This opera is not good....per se...Like the gamblers..they are "weird".

I bought ther emany Smetana, Erkel, Janacek, Puccini operas.

http://premiereopera.com/search.aspx?find=nose

http://store.operapassion.com/cd10379.html

Martin, adventurous.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

The Nose is now on official DVD.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

La Wally


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Good news Mamascarlatti!*

I don't like very much my Japanese subtitles...Nevertheless I read the Gogol story and 
the opera follows the story quite well...This opera as well as the gamblers (Shostakovich) and Prokofiev's the gambler are BAD operas (in my opinion) they publish anyhow just because they are known composers otherwise we should burry them in a deep ditch. The nose is weird, the gamblers (unfinished) is not better...I won't spend more money for that...I already have 2 DVDs and 2 CDs of something not even good.

Martin


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

It annoys me a rather great deal that Around the World in 80 Days (Jorden rundt på 80 dager) by Gisle Kverndokk and Øystein Wiik hasn't been released on DVD yet. I don't even know if there are plans to do so, but it would be rather wonderful if it was. It's not really because of its artistic merits, although it's a very charming opera, rather, it's because it was supposed to be the inaugural opera of the new Norwegian opera house (although it wasn't, but that's a whole other story), so there is a certain sentimental value attached.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

sospiro said:


> La Wally


Yes, La Wally is only available in lousy House of Opera DVDs... and that I know, isn't in any streaming site either. I've been waiting for someone to do a real release.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Almaviva said:


> Yes, La Wally is only available in lousy House of Opera DVDs... and that I know, isn't in any streaming site either. I've been waiting for someone to do a real release.


It's coming... sometime:

_"Catalani: LA WALLY - Zuzana Dunajčanová, Stefanna Kybalova, Yannick-Muriel Noah, Mikael Babajanyan, Valter Borin, Torsten Frisch, Kristof Klorek; Reto Nickler; Peter Marschik, Stadttheater Klagenfurt, 2008"_

from Stridonolassu's informative list of upcoming releases.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Great, but... no Anna?


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

No anyone that I recognise.

That said, it's not Anna but Maria who is my personal "La Wally".


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*La Wally*

I think La Wally is one of the operas with a great part...and nothing else......


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> It's coming... sometime:
> 
> _"Catalani: LA WALLY - Zuzana Dunajčanová, Stefanna Kybalova, Yannick-Muriel Noah, Mikael Babajanyan, Valter Borin, Torsten Frisch, Kristof Klorek; Reto Nickler; Peter Marschik, Stadttheater Klagenfurt, 2008"_
> 
> from Stridonolassu's informative list of upcoming releases.


Thanks Sherlock  I keep forgetting about that site.


----------



## Rangstrom (Sep 24, 2010)

While scanning that long list of upcoming releases I can't help wondering if this is getting out of hand. It is almost to the point where if you are staging an opera you go ahead and release a DVD. How much can the market support? Will the incentive be there for opera recordings (cd or dvd) with strong casts top to bottom?

More on point, I'd like to see a good dvd of Beatrice and Benedict.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Stridinolassu*

a very interesting site.

спасибо

Martin


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Rangstrom said:


> While scanning that long list of upcoming releases I can't help wondering if this is getting out of hand. It is almost to the point where if you are staging an opera you go ahead and release a DVD. How much can the market support? Will the incentive be there for opera recordings (cd or dvd) with strong casts top to bottom?
> 
> More on point, I'd like to see a good dvd of Beatrice and Benedict.


I suppose that if they're releasing them, it's because there is a market for them, otherwise the offer would have readjusted itself down. These people are businessmen, I don't think they are likely to be losing money on these releases, otherwise they wouldn't be happening. Under this perspective, for us the fans, the more, the better.

Good choice for Beatrice and Benedict.

Another one that calls for a release is Nicolai's Il Templario.


----------



## Rangstrom (Sep 24, 2010)

I don't doubt that they make money. The additional expenses above staging the opera are probably minimal. The question is whether these house brand releases will drive potential recordings out of the market. 

I'm not knocking the recordings (except where they cut corners). But a performance that is acceptable live may not stand up to numerous replays. Will a record company be willing to commit the resources to do something equivalent to Decca with the Solti Ring in current market? (probably a bad example given the current state of Wagner singing, but you get the idea).

As to cutting corners, I've recently run across a Met DVD with an audible prompter and a LSO Live cd of a concert performance of an opera with constant audible page turning by the soloists. These aren't boots, but they are almost treated that way and I question the effort. (Maybe it doesn't make a difference in the current age of lo-fi.) And of course the biggest problem is 2-3 star casting with so-so supporting casts. Again not a problem really in the opera house live, but to go back to--not so good.

I know many opera houses and orchestras are suffering and I don't blame their attempts to generate more revenue. I'm just not convinced that this trend is good for lovers of recorded performances in the long term.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Rangstrom said:


> I don't doubt that they make money. The additional expenses above staging the opera are probably minimal. The question is whether these house brand releases will drive potential recordings out of the market.
> 
> I'm not knocking the recordings (except where they cut corners). But a performance that is acceptable live may not stand up to numerous replays. Will a record company be willing to commit the resources to do something equivalent to Decca with the Solti Ring in current market? (probably a bad example given the current state of Wagner singing, but you get the idea).
> 
> ...


You may have a point. The proliferation of useless DVD versions coming from German/Swiss/Scandinavian small regional companies filled to the top with Regie trash or the many boring La Scala releases don't really help.

On the other hand, the French, the British, the Austrians (sometimes) and the Met are often releasing interesting performances.

I'm saying this in general; there are of course exceptions in both groups, and I don't mean to put down any specific nationalities, it just seems to me that statistically speaking, it's been more likely to get mediocre productions from the above countries.


----------



## jflatter (Mar 31, 2010)

sospiro said:


> Presto Classical has been plugging this which I'd never heard of but which has got me interested.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was on at the Linbury Theatre at the Royal Opera House a year or so back. I saw and it was impressive. Critics liked it too.http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/music/opera/6484883/Artaxerxes-by-the-Royal-Opera-at-the-Linbury-Studio-review.html


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

jflatter said:


> It was on at the Linbury Theatre at the Royal Opera House a year or so back. I saw and it was impressive. Critics liked it too.http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/music/opera/6484883/Artaxerxes-by-the-Royal-Opera-at-the-Linbury-Studio-review.html


Thanks jf, useful info. On my list 'to buy' when I lift my CD buying embargo.


----------



## iblackburn (Jun 8, 2011)

mamascarlatti said:


> It's coming... sometime:
> 
> Apparently it's been finished for quite a while, but they just haven't released it yet. I've wanted this one ever since I heard Yannick-Muriel sing at the Montreal International Music Competition. Gorgeous voice!
> 
> I'm going to nudge the production company Filmwerkstatt Wien again. Probably wouldn't hurt if others did too... hint hint?


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

I wish there was a DVD version of _The Wreckers_, but sadly there is not. I think its dramatic setting could make it a very visually striking opera. I wonder how they would do the drowning of the lovers in the sea cave.


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

I wish those Zürich Opera performances of "_L'Incoronazione di Poppea_" and "_Die Zauberflöte_" with el Guapo running around in his underwear had been taped and released on DVD . . . 

Seriously, I'm hoping the Met's new production of "_Anna Bolena_" with La Bellissima and Elina Garança will be released in DVD format, as I'm not entirely happy with any of the existing video or audio versions of this opera.


----------



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm more looking for certain productions...

Seattle Ring? Please?
Frankfurt Billy Budd, Y U NO get released?
Same for the Hamburg and Munich and Armfield productions! (I just can't have enough of BB.)


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

I'd like the Met Billy Budd. I'd like to see Nathan Gunn in the title role.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

MAuer said:


> Seriously, I'm hoping the Met's new production of "_Anna Bolena_" with La Bellissima and Elina Garança will be released in DVD format, as I'm not entirely happy with any of the existing video or audio versions of this opera.


Apparently Elina has cancelled her participation in Anna Bolena.


----------



## hutchscott (May 13, 2011)

I would also like to see the Seattle Opera "Green Ring" on DVD.

There is a local composer out of Olympia, WA who writes opera. Timothy Brock. I would gladly own DVDs of his works, including his silent film scores.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

I'd love to see Seattle Opera's Don Quichotte on DVD.






(YouTube thingie not working)


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

Almaviva said:


> Apparently Elina has cancelled her participation in Anna Bolena.


But at least La Bellissima hasn't!


----------



## prettyhippo (Apr 19, 2011)

I actually really liked Il Postino. I mean, it wasn't like crazy epic or anything, but I thought it was good. Plus, I really like Pablo Neruda... And when people sing "desnuda"... Makes me giggle.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

What I'd really like to see on DVD is the original production of Brett Dean's opera "Bliss." The other production that was performed in Europe seems too realistic for my taste.


----------



## Yashin (Jul 22, 2011)

Rubensteins Der Demonn. Would love to see this opera. I have 2 versions on cd but there is no DVD.

Massenet Herodiade

Korngold's Das Wunder der Heliane


----------

